# Cool Snail mouth shots



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just what I managed to get-
I think it's pretty neat.....Can actually see the detail of the mouth-


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats pretty crazy. Nice pictures.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

micro mode is by far my fav, feature on cameras now days,,,, you can make magic out of simple shots


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like something off of Alien vs Preditor... lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

This kinda inspired me to get some close ups of my fish. I have been trying but havent got the settings quite right yett. Plus my fish dont like to stand still for one second. Darn things LOL


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's not an easy task to take macro shots....
Best of luck-Have any ?'s feel free to ask away...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> It's not an easy task to take macro shots....


I agree, considering the speed of the snail.









J/K...great shots as always. Did you use flash?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> It's not an easy task to take macro shots....


I agree, considering the speed of the snail.









J/K...great shots as always. Did you use flash?
[/quote]

Hey now-Atleast it's a turbo









Thanks man-No flash on these pics...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's difficult to take a clear pic like that without a flash. You must be using a tripod to hold it steady. Mine macros always came out blurry without the tri. With the flash, I get a glare off the glass.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I think it will be a LITTLE easier now that I got my canister up and running. The lil guy loves that thing. He has a power head but he chooses to swim in the current of the canister LOL... IDK here sometime this week Im gonna try some more macro pics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> It's difficult to take a clear pic like that without a flash. You must be using a tripod to hold it steady. Mine macros always came out blurry without the tri. With the flash, I get a glare off the glass.


Free hand man-No tripod...I got a steady hand when it comes to this.I'm a welder so it helps greatly wit the steadiness..

Flash-Is tricky unless it's placed above the aquarium...


----------

